# 95 200sx se-r w/ JDM sr20de, WON'T RUN



## dumped200sx (Jan 12, 2005)

i have a 95 200sx se-r. i put a high port jdm sr20de engine in, purchased from JGY, and it will not start or run. Car turns over fine, spark gets to distributor, but not into engine. I'm using stock 95 se-r ECU, 95 se-r wire harness, and 95 se-r ignition system(which has internal coil). Typical high port se-r engine uses external coil ignition system. JGY said it was ok to use the 95 se-r ECU, harness, and ignition system. I have a spare 95 distributor, 95 ECU, and also a 91-93 high port distributor and coil. Car is midly modified.... stillen header, PR CAI, PR mounts, ACT clutch, Stillen short shifter, etc...Can someone please shed some light on this?! Also if there's anyone local in maryland willing to come help, i'll compensate you$$! I appreciate any help anyone can provide.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

A bump for my friend. Come on, someone has to able to help him out


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Is the rotor turning when you crank the engine?

Lew


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

is your fuel pump turning on? You might not be getting fuel to the injectors. That would cause it not to start.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're getting spark to the distributor but not the engine, that means your plug wires may be bad.......I mean, make sense to you?


----------

